# Chrisman Puppies!!



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Chrisman has 2 adorable boys - one is _*VERY*_ reasonable!!

http://www.chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What beautiful little boys! Yes one is very reasonable and he is a little doll. I hope someone here scoops him up.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG he's a really tiny one too, and is has the "show dog" looks, AND with that price! :wub: :wub: He deff. won't be for sale long at all!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, gosh ... he is GORGEOUS! :wub: And, he was born on Valentine's Day. :heart: He will have a forever home in no time.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw the older one was born on Valentine's Day :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That older one will be gone lickety split! He is gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That little boy has such the "happy, go lucky, I'm gonna love you" face! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know the sire and dam for the older one? He is so cute!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Look at that tongue shot........Love him!!!! Just adorable and I can't believe the piice!!! Such a steal!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Emma's birthday is also on Valentine's Day! Too bad I can't have 3....that lil one would have fit right in with us! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, I love the older boy. He's adorable!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I like the pup out of the Brazilian import. What a little doll. :wub: 

He's been on the website for a while now; I wonder why he's not selling as quickly as the others.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 25 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833656


> I like the pup out of the Brazilian import. What a little doll. :wub:
> 
> He's been on the website for a while now; I wonder why he's not selling as quickly as the others.[/B]


Haha, I think I know why.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 25 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833669


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 25 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833656





> I like the pup out of the Brazilian import. What a little doll. :wub:
> 
> He's been on the website for a while now; I wonder why he's not selling as quickly as the others.[/B]


Haha, I think I know why. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

What, why?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 25 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833671


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 25 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833669





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 25 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833656





> I like the pup out of the Brazilian import. What a little doll. :wub:
> 
> He's been on the website for a while now; I wonder why he's not selling as quickly as the others.[/B]


Haha, I think I know why. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

What, why?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think it may be evident if you look at his de$cription on the web$ite again.  

At least I think that's what Briana is talking about. If not, I'm also clueless. :huh:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Sep 25 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833692


> QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 25 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833671





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 25 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833669





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 25 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833656





> I like the pup out of the Brazilian import. What a little doll. :wub:
> 
> He's been on the website for a while now; I wonder why he's not selling as quickly as the others.[/B]


Haha, I think I know why. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

What, why?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think it may be evident if you look at his de$cription on the web$ite again.  

At least I think that's what Briana is talking about. If not, I'm also clueless. :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Haha yes.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, it looks like the site has been updated, and a pic of the boy out of the Brazilian import has been added. He is very adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: Also, his price went down.

http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am of course clueless as usual. But I have two boys..... :shocked: .....no more boys for me....they lift their legs too much!!! :w00t:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 5 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836950


> I am of course clueless as usual. But I have two boys..... :shocked: .....no more boys for me....they lift their legs too much!!! :w00t:[/B]


Really? LOL Preston has never lifted his leg at all, inside or outside...he does a semi-squat...Not all the way like a girl, but in between. lol


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 5 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836965


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 5 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836950





> I am of course clueless as usual. But I have two boys..... :shocked: .....no more boys for me....they lift their legs too much!!! :w00t:[/B]


Really? LOL Preston has never lifted his leg at all, inside or outside...he does a semi-squat...Not all the way like a girl, but in between. lol
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think it depends on how they were initially trained. I have noticed that dogs initially trained inside do the lean/squat and dogs trained outside lift. Hunter does a little of both depening on how he feels (back/knee/etc.) and what the weather is like.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

aww that chrisman boy is cute!

lex squats inside and outside lol. most of the time, i can't tell when he's peeing since it just looks like he is standing and looking at me since he is so small


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 5 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836965


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 5 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836950





> I am of course clueless as usual. But I have two boys..... :shocked: .....no more boys for me....they lift their legs too much!!! :w00t:[/B]


Really? LOL Preston has never lifted his leg at all, inside or outside...he does a semi-squat...Not all the way like a girl, but in between. lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Snowball is like Preston, too. He's trained to go inside and out. What always amazed me, is that Snowball was completely potty trained when he came home with us. I wouldn't trade my little guy Snowball for any other pup in the whole wide world. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

If I could only have 4.  He's adorable.

Our boys squat on the potty pads but will lift their hind leg slightly when they go outside.


----------

